# Wire lath and plaster



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

What's the best way to make a clean cut through wire lath and plaster? I need to open a wall to install a door in an apartment complex. There was an opening there 20 years ago and was covered up using the method above. I'm wondering if a sawzall with a metal blade or grinder with a cutoff wheel or diamond blade
Will work best?


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I use a grinder with a diamond blade, sweet cuts and fast. 

Dusty as all get out, though.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

That was my thoughts to. Just wasn't sure how the blade would deal with lath. Usually when I tear into this stuff its demo not cut a hole to save. And makes me wonder why I'm thinking of tomorrow's job on Xmas morning ....


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

+1 for the grinder with diamond blade.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Safest is to cut the plaster down to the metal lathe, then use cutters . nippers,...

If you try going through with a metal cutting sawzall blade, you can, but the blade will dull very quick, and at some point you're likely to smell burning wood - that would be from wood burning. 

If you use a grinder / cutoff wheel, the same thing applies.

A metal or cement cutting diamond wheel won't get so hot.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Grinders make a huge mess, a sawzall will wiz right through it, but occasionally rips off a big chunk. Even a sharp drywall saw will cut through the plaster and metal lath...but it destroys the blade in no time.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I been using vacuum dust attachment on my grinder when cutting tile, block, plaster,etc indoors. and its dust free cutting.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

greg24k said:


> I been using vacuum dust attachment on my grinder when cutting tile, block, plaster,etc indoors. and its dust free cutting.


What kind?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Greg that's what I'm thinking if I build a dust tent with my zip poles and set up the vac and go to town.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

I have helper hold the vaccum hose and spray the blade with wd40


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I have found a sawzall works best, and is the fastest cheapest method if you lack the diamond wheels. Use a vac, and a sawzall, start with your old crappy blades first.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Grinder and vac gets my vote. That will get you the cleanest line. Or you can use a hatchet and chop a path through the lath and plaster. 

What is the rest of the existing wall?


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> Grinder and vac gets my vote. That will get you the cleanest line. Or you can use a hatchet and chop a path through the lath and plaster.
> 
> What is the rest of the existing wall?


Old board and veneer plaster. I'm trying to not have to patch board out in hallway. I'm putting in a drywall jamb metal jamb n door.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Eric, I'm not sure how much you are cutting. I've used a diamond wheel on my grinder, that was probly the nicest cut. I've also used a sawzall with the blade in backwards and keep the saw kinda flat and cut almost to the wire, then snip and chiesel the last little pieces. 

Like I said I'm not sure how much you are cutting, I recently did some new prehungs in a house and used my multi cutter with a diamond grout blade in it to cut the plaster and mesh that hung down in each opening. Very little dust, I just held the shopvac hose right up to the cutter. It was 11 doors and the wheel is still in good shape.


Dave


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> What kind?


I use Makita 195236, got it on Amazon. I think its universal and can be used on all grinders. 

They also have Dust Buddie with a 7" Universal Adapter for bigger size grinders.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Well I ended up using a sawzall with a metal demon blade. I failed to mention it was straight plaster (white) over metal lath. Not the cementious stuff. Grinder did fine but had me dusted out. Tried the sawzall and it zipped thru it. Thanks for all the suggestions!


----------

